# What was your first forum?



## Not Meowth (Nov 10, 2008)

(Not sure if this may belong in Forum Discussion; move it if so ;3)

Mine was the Marriland Forums. I hung round there a year or so, and just after my forum anniversary there I found TCoD and joined, making it my second forum ^^ 

Sadly, Marriland went crap lately and seemingly will never return from its endless downtime. So now here is my main forum, and my favourite one :3

I've been on dozens apart from those, but I never really felt at home in them.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Nov 10, 2008)

Mine was VN Blab.. unfortunately it got flamed, hacked, deleted twice, and finally died.


----------



## S.K (Nov 10, 2008)

This is where I feel at home, also as you don't have to do E-mail activation is a big bonus. This was my first forum


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 10, 2008)

TCoD.

I was 9.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 10, 2008)

EDIT:
Wait, I forgot. Lego.com actually.

I left that because it was too crowded and I went off Lego.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep, my first forums.


----------



## Flora (Nov 10, 2008)

Neopets (if you consider that a forum)


----------



## Negrek (Nov 10, 2008)

Depends on how you define "forum," I suppose. My first post-based interaction was on the Pokémon Guild in Neopets, which worked kind of like a forum except, of course, that everything was crammed into a single thread, making it more like a chatbox than anything else.

My first forum in the traditional sense of the word would be the Neopian Times Writers' Forum, although I didn't stay there long. I joined TCoD shortly thereafter, making it the first forums that I had any significant involvement in (again, if you discount the earlier Guild).


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't remember the exact forum (as it was five years ago at this point) but it was one involving wolves and wolf roleplay. 

I remember my second, though. www.forums.govteen.com I've been there four years, now.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 10, 2008)

Mew's Hangout, though I joined here pretty much as soon as the forums opened. And aside from those two, the only other forum I've registered on was Court Records, which I haven't been on in aaaages.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 10, 2008)

This was my first forum~ Whoo~

I joined in February 11, 2007. When I was 14.


----------



## o_O (Nov 10, 2008)

Neopets, if you can count it.
Otherwise this. And I actually joined before the crash but I only had like 5 posts. I think I was around 9 at the time.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 10, 2008)

Some tacky forum one of my friends make years ago. Year 6, I think, so four years ago, in fact.

I think it was about Star Wars.


----------



## Minish (Nov 10, 2008)

Mew's Hangout. Joined on 26th December 2004, under the name of Minish~

I joined TCoD around the middle of October 2006, I think, under the name of... Perish Song? Actually, it might have been Yasu. Perish Song was my first big account. Wow. I was stupid to have so many names, huh... XDD

Before Mew's Hangout though I belonged to and owned lots of forums, but they were all roleplay forums, not discussion forums.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm...either Neopets or Gametalk. My first real forum was TrsRockin, which I rarely visit anymore. My second one is the one at Tohokingdom, which I actually visited today despite not posting there in a while. My third one is this one here, which kinda contributed to me just about abandoning the other two...


----------



## Erif (Nov 10, 2008)

Fire Emblem Empire was and still is my first and favorite. It's getting a little unactive though, and to many nubs are joining...


----------



## Retsu (Nov 10, 2008)

The Nick.com message boards (shut up) followed by Pikachu's Pokéchow shortly after.


----------



## Jetx (Nov 10, 2008)

Serebii, over 3 years ago. :/


----------



## Scout (Nov 10, 2008)

SPPf, June 2004. Oh, those were the days. The drama was jawesome`

Before I even had my own computer in my own room, I used my dad's. I managed to be stealthy about me communicating to others over the internet for four years; if my dad knew he would of freaked. (He once found me in a chat before I joined the boards, the consequences were brutal)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 10, 2008)

Serribi.
Never got used to it, thought. T-T


----------



## Seritinajii (Nov 10, 2008)

This one. I was 7. DX


----------



## Byrus (Nov 10, 2008)

Mew's Hangout. Well, I lurked around the ezboard and posted as a guest because you had to be over 13 to register. I was young and afraid about lying on the internet. =P The first forum that I actually registered on was Melthree's lair.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 10, 2008)

Here. ._. And, I always leave other forums after a while.


----------



## ColorBlind (Nov 11, 2008)

Serebii.net back in 2004.

Now that I look back on it, I really wished my first forum was someplace else.  I loved the drama back in 2004-2005 a lot of things happened then.  So did a lot of fads.  I left there in 2006 and came back in 2007.  I find it too uptight and boring now.  I only go for art, and to look at other people's websites.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 11, 2008)

I believe (asides from Nick and neopets), my first forum was Trsrockin.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 11, 2008)

Negrek said:


> My first forum would be the Neopian Times Writers' Forum.


This.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 11, 2008)

TR'sRockin' Forums. April 19th, 2007. I was 14 and still such a noob. If this were still the old vB forums then you would see that I retained that trait for a while.

I joined here in August of 2007, two days after my 15th birthday, making this the first forum I'd ever joined that had over a thousand members.

So glad I've grown since then. If I were still the way I was, y'all woulda hated me.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmmm... If I remember properly, my first forums was Pokecommunity. Everyone was scary there... I guess that I was too much of a noob back then. 

I think I joined here when I was twelve. Everyone was nice here though, so I stayed. Ahh... The noob-filled days....


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 11, 2008)

Here.


----------



## Cryssie (Nov 11, 2008)

I consider my frequenting of the R/S boards of Gametalk to be my earliest significant forum activity.

Dark days.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 11, 2008)

Kingsnake.com 
Yeah; I had a leopard gecko and went on often asking for advice and chatting about animals. I can't remeber my username... I think it was Ceres, Psyche or Nike though.
EDIT: Circe. That's what is was.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 11, 2008)

Nintendo.com forums. Until they randomly got rid of them because they were restyling the website. Which doesn't require getting rid of the forums. Then Gamespot, then Newgrounds, then here. Riiiight after the crash.


----------



## Kaylene (Nov 11, 2008)

Mew's Hangout. I was seven, I believe.


----------



## Abwayax (Nov 11, 2008)

this forum I believe?

it's dead now, so it doesn't really matter

aside from that... Professor Glitch's Forum (my old forum, which is also dead) and The Secret Pikachu Hangout would naturally follow, then TCOD and Serebii and probably PokeCommunity although I don't post on all but one of those


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 11, 2008)

The first membership thing I ever joined was a thing called 'jesseworld' which consisted of cheat codes for games.
I miss that site. D:

My first actual forum was TCoD. I joined as Cryptic, but never activated the account. :P I then joined either PokeCommunity or VNBlab. Probably Pokecommunity, since that's when I got the name GoldYoshi. Then I made my GoldYoshi account which I did activate. The horror that was younger me was unleashed upon the world.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 11, 2008)

An almost-dead roleplaying forum that I co-owned with one of my American friends. :3 Only eight of us were really active, but we lasted for about two years before it went really dead. It was based on Neopets. xD


----------



## Valor (Nov 11, 2008)

I.... Hmm, I don't actually remember. All I know is that it wasn't the one that I've been at for about seven and a half years, although that one was plenty early. All I know is that it was probably a small forum.


----------



## see ya (Nov 11, 2008)

It was the forums at homestarrunner.net (which is now the site of the Homestar Wiki), which moved several times, and last time I checked was called "Socks and Vinegar". I was there for years, and left because it became way too chaotic, to the point where it was almost impossible to keep something on-topic for long.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 11, 2008)

www.pokemon.no (the "official" norwegian pokemon site) 's  forum.
And the Neopets forum too if that counts...


----------



## Jolty (Nov 11, 2008)

this un

but if message boards count, AOL message boards lol


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmm.....

I didn't know what forums were until my first Freewebs site, maybe. And when I was 9 or 10 I searched "Mewtwo Fan Club" on Google and came to a thread on these forums.

Yep, these were my first. Good times now.


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 11, 2008)

This one, the almighty TCoD :D I did sign up for serebii or whatever recently to check it out but serebii=fail


----------



## turbler (Nov 11, 2008)

the... Pokegym... for the TCG. I don't play anymore, so I left, I found this place and now I'm here...


----------



## spaekle (Nov 11, 2008)

Ah, the Wishes are Eternal forums. WaE was an old Shadow the Hedgehog fansite that's long dead now, unfortunately. I was 12 years old and stupid as hell, but I had some fun times there. I was even a mod for a while. 

My best memory of that place was starting this huge RP war with another member; most of the forum got involved, it carried over into like five or six different topics and eventually just became a flame war. I don't remember why, but somehow it ended with all of our heads exploding back in the original topic. Me and the other guy who started it got our asses kicked by the admin though. Haha.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 11, 2008)

Sonic Zone Forums. Place was falling apart and the admins were having serious trouble controlling the members. I got banned after contacing one of the "problem" members about something they posted, which was basically flaming the admins =s That was about...six or seven years ago now xD'


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 12, 2008)

Pokemon Crater, 5 years ago, so when I was 12.

It was great, until the new version went up that forced the forums out. Then new forums were started, but they were nowhere near as lovely as the originals. The only two Pokemon forums I've been a part of would be the Crater and TCoD, actually, and I first joined tCoD a few days before the last server crash. I don't think I've changed that much in five years, beyond some rather ordinary changes many folks go through during those years, I tend to act very differently at different forums.

Another early forum was GameFAQs, a few days before my 13th birthday. I have done any posting in about two years, though, and I didn't post very often in the first place.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 13, 2008)

TPM, waaay back in the day--I think they were still using UBB at the time, and they were actually _active._ I still poke around there once in a while and am attempting to help get the main site back up, actually.


----------



## Scizor King (Nov 13, 2008)

Serebii Forums, September 2005.


----------



## Keltena (Nov 13, 2008)

This wolf roleplay forum called Phantasma. It was quite a fun place before it died; it was so small that everybody knew everyone else, and we had all these in-jokes and stuff~


----------



## Charizard Morph (Nov 13, 2008)

the first forum i ever joined was this one, but my home was a little website called Charizards Pokemon chambers, that died a terrible horrible painful and not nice death. you can still go on the forums if you google it then click forums really fast, but i think i'm the only one who even talks about it anymore. (it's also where i started one of my fanfictions (rose and fang)


----------



## Shadowstar (Nov 13, 2008)

Eonlight Valley. When it was InvasionFree...

This was my second or third one.xD

My fourth one was VN Blab, and Valley of Nightmares was my fave webbie until I discovered this place, which was chewn up, spit out, hacked, and flamed by a person named Draco and a person nammed Ray. Some other cutenews hacker hacked the website, and I really don't feel linke telling the story. Ask TD.xD


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 14, 2008)

POL my home sweet home~ BTW, we're back up. Of course I can't log in, but meh.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 15, 2008)

Pojo.


----------



## Rulue (Nov 15, 2008)

Honestly, I can't remember anymore :P

There were too many forums that I've joined. But I suppose it was some random Pokémon forum in portuguese;


----------



## Spoon (Nov 15, 2008)

o.o; I joined this forum in a few days before 2006, at the time I was eleven. It's the only one I've been active at.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 15, 2008)

This one. In fact I didn't even have internet last year or before. That REALLY scares me. I can't live without it. I did have my Pokemon games and stuff but no Internet. 

How did I survive?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 15, 2008)

Here.
My second and newest is http://lemmy-forum.net/


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 16, 2008)

It was either here, or Mt. Moon. Can't remember that clearly though.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 16, 2008)

Pokemon Dream, back in 06. I was known back then as Kardas, Exo-Raikou, or Kardossino, (Don't ask). I began to lose interest in that place around the time I joined tCoD, I was only goign for a dying roleplay whch I'd started.

Now I remember how much i destested that site


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Nov 18, 2008)

BattleOn forums.

I'm that kind of person.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 18, 2008)

SPPF, last year (when I was 8)


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 20, 2008)

A forum my friend made about two years ago. He made me join it so we could keep in contact or something. It lasted about two weeks and then we got bored with it. Obviously, it died. I can't remember the url so I can't link you all to it. Pity. Would've been good for the lulz.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 22, 2008)

Actually, scratch what I said before; my first forum was on a Harry Potter fansite, when I was around 9/10/11 and I was extremely noobish >< Can't remember it's name though.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 22, 2008)

It was either PKMN.NET or Mew's Hangout. I think this is my second forum.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 10, 2013)

Some old pokemon forum of surskitty's XD;


----------

